# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  budgie μονο του στο κλουβι

## εφη_29

καλημερα σε ολους και ολες! το σαββατο που μας περασε αγορασα ενα πανεμορφο budgie. η κυρια στο pet shop μου ειπε οτι δεν θα εχδει κανενα προβλημα στο να ειναι μονο του στο κλουβι αρκει να του εχω ενα καθρεφτακι. ετσι και εκανα. απο το σαββατο ομως που το εφερα στο σπιτι δειχνει πολυ μοναχικο. δεν ακουγετε, δεν αλλαζει θεση στο κλουβι και νομιζω οτι ουτε καν τρωει... εχθες σκεφτικα να του βαλω να ακουει ηχους απο αλλα budgie στο youtube. οση ωρα τα ακουει δειχνει πιο χαρουμενο. φωναζει παιζει με τις χαντρες που εχει ο καθρεφτης και εχει φαει και λιγο..... πειτε μου σας παρακαλω τι να κανω? ευχαριστω πολυ εκ των προτερων!!!

----------


## ermis1

> καλημερα σε ολους και ολες! το σαββατο που μας περασε αγορασα ενα πανεμορφο budgie. η κυρια στο pet shop μου ειπε οτι δεν θα εχδει κανενα προβλημα στο να ειναι μονο του στο κλουβι αρκει να του εχω ενα καθρεφτακι. ετσι και εκανα. απο το σαββατο ομως που το εφερα στο σπιτι δειχνει πολυ μοναχικο. δεν ακουγετε, δεν αλλαζει θεση στο κλουβι και νομιζω οτι ουτε καν τρωει... εχθες σκεφτικα να του βαλω να ακουει ηχους απο αλλα budgie στο youtube. οση ωρα τα ακουει δειχνει πιο χαρουμενο. φωναζει παιζει με τις χαντρες που εχει ο καθρεφτης και εχει φαει και λιγο..... πειτε μου σας παρακαλω τι να κανω? ευχαριστω πολυ εκ των προτερων!!!


καλήμερα και καλός δεχτηκες το φιλαράκι σου!!!!Ειναι λογικό απο την στιγμή που άλλαξε περιβάλλον να εχει αυτη την αντίδραση.Εχω ακούσει περιπτωσης που έκαναν και 5 μερες να αρχίσουν να εξοικειώνονται με το καινούργιο τους περιβάλλον,της περισσότερες φορες τρώνε αλλα οταν δεν είσαι παρων,αν εχει κουτσουλιές κατω τοτε τρώει οταν δεν εισαι εκει.παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο και ο χαρακτήρας του πουλιού.Για αρχη θα σου πρότεινα να εισαι στον ιδιο χώρο μαζι του αλλα να μην τον πολυ ενοχλείς μονο για τα βασικά τροφή ,καθάρισμα μέχρι να συνηθίσει το χώρο αλλα και την παρουσία σου. Λογο του οτι ειναι μικρο φρόντισε τα παιχνιδια του να μην ειναι μεγάλων διαστάσεων και τα φοβάται .Τωρα για το καθρεπτακι εδω υπάρχουν διάφορες απόψεις....εγώ θα σου πρότεινα καλυτερα να το βγάλεις γιατι μπορει και να το στρεσάρει.θα σου πουν και αλλα παιδιά στο φορουμ που εχουν μπατζι οτι μπορει να ξέχασα. Και παλι καλος το δεχτηκες και σύντομα θα που αρχίσει να σε συνηθίζει θα τα πάτε καλα.....!!!

----------


## greenalex1996

βασικα επειδη απο μακρια κανει για θυληκο... μη περιμενεις να το ακους πολυ...

----------


## Esmi

Καλώς την Έφη, καλημέρα!!!
Έχω να σου πω να μην ανησυχείς καθόλου για το μικράκι σου!! Όπως είπε και ο Γιώργος παραπάνω είναι μέχρι να σε συνηθίσει!Είναι λογικό να κάνει έτσι γιατί το πήρες από τα φιλαράκια του και είναι μοναχούλι του!Βασικά τώρα πρέπει να γίνεις εσύ η παρέα του  :Big Grin:  Στην αρχή θα σε φοβάται αλλά με τον καιρό θα σε συνηθίσει και θα πάψει να σε φοβάται!Για αρχή, μέχρι να συνηθίσει το νέο περιβάλλον θα σε συμβούλευα να μην το ενοχλείς και πολύ, απλά να του βάζεις φαί και νερό! Επίσης, καλό θα ήταν να αφαιρέσεις το καθρεφτάκι γιατί βλέπει το είδωλό του και νομίζει πως είναι άλλο μπάτζι και θα το περάσει για ταίρι και άμα του το βγάλεις θα αρχίσει να στρεσάρεται, πράγμα καθόλου καλό για το πουλάκι! Στη συνέχεια, όταν θα Θέλεις να το πλησιάσεις, θα πάρεις κεχρί και θα προσπαθήσεις να τον προσεγγίσεις με αυτό!Είναι σποράκια για τα οποία τρελαίνονται τα πουλιά και είναι μια πολύ καλή μέθοδος για την προσπάθεια εξημέρωσης του! 
Παρακάτω σου παραθέτω και μερικά άρθρα που θα λύσουν όλες σου τις απορίες!Διάβασε τα αν έχεις όρεξη!
(1) Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά
(2) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς
(3) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου
(4) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή
(5) Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους...
(6) Budgie: το κοινό παπαγαλάκι (Melopsittacus Undulatus)
(7) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής
(8) Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι
(9) Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους.
(10) Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.
(11) Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας
(12) Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου.
(13) Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο.
(14) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας
(15) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά
(16) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή
(17) Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)
(18) Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού
(19) Οδηγός συμπεριφοράς των παπαγάλων Budgie!

Καλή συνέχεια και ότι χρειαστείς είμαστε εδώ!! ::  :: 
Υ. Γ. :Βγάλε και το στικ που έχεις κρεμάσει γιατί είναι γεμάτο ζάχαρες και μόνο καλό δεν θα κάνει στο φιλαράκι σου!!Βάζε του σπόρια και όταν θα αρχίσει να συνηθίζει εσένα άρχισε να τους βάζεις και φρούτα και λαχανικά!

----------


## εφη_29

ευχαριστω πολυ! ανχωθηκα λιγο νομιζοντας οτι θα μου πεθανει επειδη ειναι μονο του... κουτσουλιες κανει δοξα τον θεο! χαχαχα ημουν ετοιμη να παω να αγορασω ακομη ενα για να εχει παρεα... ηρεμισα τωρα... εμενα με εχει συνηθισει απο τημ πρωτη μερα, με αφηνει να πλησιασω και να του μιλησω χωρις να τρομαζει. του μιλαω συνεχως και ολο με κοιταζει... η που με φοβαται η που με συνηθισε...

----------


## Esmi

Τέλεια, να του μιλάς όσο μπορείς και θα σε συμπαθήσει ακόμα περισσότερο!!Πως το έχεις ονομάσει;;

----------


## εφη_29

μπορειτε να μου πειτε αν ειναι αρσενικο η θυληκο ?

----------


## Esmi

Επειδή δεν φαίνεται καλά, είναι μωβάκι το χαλινό του;

----------


## εφη_29

ακομα δεν εχει ονομα δεν ξερω τι ειναι.... χαχαχα πιο κατω εχω φωτο κοντινη να μου πειτε αν ξερετε

ναι μωβ ειναι..

----------


## Esmi

Χμμμμ δεν μπορώ να σου πω με σιγουριά γιατί ειναι μικρό το πουλάκι σου! Το βλέπω αρκετά μωβ, μπορεί να είναι αρσενικό, αλλά μπορεί και θηλυκό!Μετά τους έξι μήνες θα καταλάβεις καλά! Άμα θα γίνει μπλε θα ειναι αρσενικό, αμα θα γίνει καφέ θα είναι θηλυκό  :Big Grin:

----------


## εφη_29

εβγαλα το στικ αλλα αποτι ειδα μονο απο εκει ειχε φαει.. εβγαλα και το καθρεφτακι πηρα τις χαντρε ςκαι τις περασα σε νημα ψαρεματος για να ειναι γερο και τις κρεμασα μεσα για να παιζει. τι λετε? θα του αρεσει η θα φοβαται?

----------


## Esmi

Τέλεια!!!όχι καλά έκανες!!!Με τις χαντρουλες θα τρελαθεί!!!

----------


## Ariadni

Εφη καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας και να χαιρεσαι το μικρο σου! Ειναι πολυ ομορφο! Τα παιδια στα ειπαν ολα οποτε ευχομαι με το καλο να γινεται τα καλυτερα φιλαρακια! Περιμενουμε να μας λες τα νεα σας!

----------


## εφη_29

> Εφη καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας και να χαιρεσαι το μικρο σου! Ειναι πολυ ομορφο! Τα παιδια στα ειπαν ολα οποτε ευχομαι με το καλο να γινεται τα καλυτερα φιλαρακια! Περιμενουμε να μας λες τα νεα σας!


σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους και ολες! ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα και να εχω ενα χαρουμενο παπαγαλακι! χαιρεται παρα πολυ οταν του βαζω να ακουει αλλα παπαγαλακια στο youtube, να συνεχισω να το κανω η του κανω κακο νομιζοντας οτι εχει κοντα του κι αλλα πουλια και οταν το καταλαβει λυπηθει πολυ?

----------


## Esmi

Μμμμμ καλύτερα να μην του βάζεις συνέχεια, όταν νιώσει άνετα θα κελαηδήσει μοναχό του  :winky:

----------


## εφη_29

ευχαριστω πολυ ολους και ολες για τις συμβουλες σας... εκανα οτι μου  ειπατε και απο το πρωι μεχρι τωρα δειχνει πολυ καλυτερα!!! κελαηδαει και παιζει με τις χαντρες!!! σας ευχαριστω πολυυυυυ

----------


## Esmi

Έφη μην μας ξεχάσεις.. να μας λες συχνά νέα του μικρού σου, να ανεβάζεις φωτογραφίες και βίντεο, εντάξει;  :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:  Χαρά μας να βοηθάμε!!

----------


## εφη_29

σιγουρα δεν θα σας ξεχασω και σιγουρα θα σας λεω τα νεα του! ειστε μια πολυ ομορφη παρεα και χαρηκα πολυ που ειμαι κι εγω μελος της!!! 
ηθελα να σας δειξω τις τροφες που μου εδωσαν στο pet shop. μου ειπατε να μη του δωσω το στικ οκ, απλα εγω σας δειχνω ολα οσα του αγορασα. η κυρια στο μαγαζι μου ειπε να μη του δινω συνεχια το στικ. απλα σας το αναφερω. δειτε και πειτε μου αν θελετε αν ειναι ενταξει οι τροφες του...

----------


## Ariadni

Καλημερα Εφη! Θα χαρουμε πολυ οπως ειπε και η Ερασμια να εισαι μαζι μας και να μας λες τα νεα σας!
Τωρα οσον αφορα τις τροφες δεν καταλαβα ολες τι ειναι αλλα σιγουρα ειναι ειδικα το στικ μεσα στη ζαχαρη και τα συντηρητικα! Προσωπικα δε θα τα εδινα! Για την αυγοτροφη αν ψαξεις εδω στο φορουμ θα βρεις διαφορες συνταγες που ειναι ευκολες να φτιαξεις και ειναι σαφως καλυτερες απλα και μονο γιατι ξερεις ακριβως τι περιεχουν!
Γενικα τωρα που ειναι μικρουλι το ζουζουνι σου ειναι ευκαιρια να του μαθεις να τρωει ολα τα φρουτα, τα λαχανικα, τα οσπρια κτλ. Κανε μια λιστα με ολα οσα επιτρεπεται να τρωει το παπαγαλακι σου απ τα αρθρα που σου παρεθεσαν εδω και σημειωνε ολα οσα δοκιμασε και του αρεσαν!

----------


## εφη_29

ευχαριστω πολυ  αριαδνη για ολες τις πληροφοριες. μπορω να πω οτι ανησυχώ καπως... δεν τρωει.... τουλαχιστον ετσι μου φαινεται. εχει κατω στο κλουβι τσοφλια της τροφης αλλα ειναι ελλαχιστα... ειναι εμφανως πιο δραστηριο απο τις πρωτες πρωτες μερες αλλα ακομα δεν μπορω να πω οτι ειναι ολα οκ. κουτσουλιτσες κανει, δεν με φοβαται και δεν δειχνει τρομαγμενο.. απλα δεινει την εντυπωση οτι αισθανεται μονο...

----------


## xrisam

Έφη καλώς ήρθες και να χαίρεσαι το φτερωτό σου πλασματάκι!

Για το στικ σου είπανε και παραπάνω :Sick0020:  

Να προτιμήσεις τσαμπι κεχρί (βόρι, μίλλετ, πάνικο έχει διάφορα ονόματα)



Οι τροφές τις beafar θεωρούνται καλές τροφές, εχω πάρει μόνο μια φορά την αντίστοιχη για κοκατίλ αλλά προσωπικά δεν θα ξαναγόραζα!!! Οχι για το ότι είναι πανάκριβη σε σχέση με τα γραμμάρια αλλά επειδή έχουνε μέσα αυγό και υποπροϊόντα κρέατος και μυρωδιά σαν σκυλοτροφή!!! Και μην ξεχάσω να πολύχρωμα μπισκοτάκια (ζύμες). Δεν ξέρω αν η δική σου είναι όπως περιγράφω...

Επίσης όπως σωστά σου γράφει και η Αριάδνη μπορείς να κάνεις αυγοτροφή μόνη σου ή να δίνεις αυγουλάκι (πολύ καλά βρασμένο) με ριγανίτσα μια φορά την εβδομάδα. 

Δυστυχώς τα πετσοπ θα σου προωθήσουνε διάφορα, την έχουμε πάθει όλοι στο παρελθόν :Mad0177: αλλά μέσα απο αυτό το φόρουμ και τις εμπειρίες μας βοηθάμε ο ένας τον άλλον, όρεξη να υπάρχει και έχεις και θα σου λυθούνε όλες οι απορίες :winky:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλημέρα και από εμένα Εφη! Μήπως όταν το αγόρασες πρόσεξες αν είχε κοντά του κάποιο άλλο μπάτζι; Καμιά φορά όταν παγοράζουμε από πετ, άθελα μας χωρίζουμε ζευγαράκια. Βέβαια τώρα δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι γιατί δεν θα θυμάσαι ποιο παπαγαλάκι ήταν (αν ήταν όντως ) το ταίρι του. Αν πάρεις άλλο πουλάκι θα πρέπει να τηρήσεις καραντίνα, να μείνουν δηλαδή χωριστά για κάποιο διάστημα.

Προσωπικά, αφού βλέπεις τσόφλια κάτω, θα περίμενα λίγο ακόμα να συνηθίσει. Εμένα ο κοκατιλος μου έκανε τεσσερις μέρες να φαει. Αν θέλεις ανέβασε μας φωτογραφίες από κουτσουλίτσες να τις δούμε και εμείς!

----------


## xrisam

> Καλημέρα και από εμένα Εφη! Μήπως όταν το αγόρασες πρόσεξες αν είχε κοντά του κάποιο άλλο μπάτζι; Καμιά φορά όταν παγοράζουμε από πετ, άθελα μας χωρίζουμε ζευγαράκια.


Σωστά, μπορεί να παίζει και κάτι τέτοιο...

----------


## Ariadni

Μην ανησυχεις Εφη! Ειναι η 4η μερα που το εχεις μαζι σου σωστα; Λογικη ειναι η αντιδραση του.. Βαλε του μουσικουλα μιλα του και σιγα σιγα θα συνηθισει  Ειναι η φαση της προσαρμογης που ολα την περνανε και ειδικα αυτα που ειχαν και παρεουλα που λεει η Κωνσταντινα!

----------


## εφη_29



----------


## εφη_29

καλησπερα, ηταν 5-6 στο ιδιο κλουβι. υπαρχει περιπτωση να μου πεθανει αν ειχε ταιρι στο κλουβι?

ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι ακομα, μια φιλη μου που εχει κι αυτη παπαγαλακια μου ειπε οτι πρεπει να του βαλω στην τροφη κατι σαν καρβουνο το οποιο κανει λεει καλο στο να μη κανει διαροιες και πεθανει, ξερετε κατι γιαυτο? συγνωμη που σας ζαλιζω συνεχεια απλα θελω να κανω το καλυτερο για το παπαγαλακι μου.... που προς στιγμην ειναι και ανωνυμο...χαχαχα

----------


## xrisam

Kαρβουνάκι εννοείς. 

Είναι νομίζω για δηλητηριάσεις ή για να φεύγουν οι τοξίνες, δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει όμως ποτέ...

----------


## Αριστειδης

Εγω το μπατζι μου (νεος ειμαι) μεχρι τωρα δεν το πολυακουω εχει τις ωρες του ομως που χαλαει τον κοσμο, απο τις 10 μεχρι 12 τραγουδαει σκαρφαλωνει σαν να τρελενεται.Μετα περνει και εναν υπνακο.Εγω θα σου ελεγα οτι ανυσηχεις παρα πολυ αν και ειναι πιο ευκολα τα πραγματα.Τωρα για το καρβουνακι δεν χρειαζετε ειδικα αν τρωει φρουτα λαχανικα οσπρια κλπ.Δεν χρειαζετε να το παραγεμιζουμε το πουλακι μια καλη τροφη και αυγο μια φορα την εβδομαδα μαζι με λιγα λαχανικα θα ειναι σουπερ ντουπερ. Τι ηληκια εχει ξερεις??

----------


## εφη_29

> Εγω το μπατζι μου (νεος ειμαι) μεχρι τωρα δεν το πολυακουω εχει τις ωρες του ομως που χαλαει τον κοσμο, απο τις 10 μεχρι 12 τραγουδαει σκαρφαλωνει σαν να τρελενεται.Μετα περνει και εναν υπνακο.Εγω θα σου ελεγα οτι ανυσηχεις παρα πολυ αν και ειναι πιο ευκολα τα πραγματα.Τωρα για το καρβουνακι δεν χρειαζετε ειδικα αν τρωει φρουτα λαχανικα οσπρια κλπ.Δεν χρειαζετε να το παραγεμιζουμε το πουλακι μια καλη τροφη και αυγο μια φορα την εβδομαδα μαζι με λιγα λαχανικα θα ειναι σουπερ ντουπερ. Τι ηληκια εχει ξερεις??


καλησπερα, πριν απο λιγη ωρα και για κανενα μισαωρο κελαηδουσε!!! του μιλουσα και κελαηδουσε!!!! επαιζε μια χαρα!! απο θεμα τροφης ακομα δεν του εχω δωσει τπτ απο αυτα που μου εχετε πει, πριν λιγο του εβαλα λιγο μπροκολο αλλα μονο το κοιταει... ουτε απο την τροφη που πηρα απο το pet shop τρωει... δεν ξερω γιατι... σιγουρα σιγα σιγα θα ακολουθησω ολες σας τις συμβουλες. δεν ξερω τι ηλικια εχει. πιο πανω εχω βαλει φωτογραφιες μηπως καταλαβετε να μου πειτε αν ειναι αρσενικο η θυληκο αλλα ολοι μου ειπαν οτι δεν φαινεται ακομα γιατι ειναι μικρο. αν θες δες το κι εσυ..

----------


## Αριστειδης

Εγω νομιζω αρσενικο ειναι γιατι οι ριγες στο κεφαλι του ειναι σχετικα πισω αρα εχει περασει πρωτη πτερορροια οποτε ειναι πανω απο χρονο η εκει κοντα.Και αν ειναι ετσι ο χαλινος του ειναι μπλε αρα αγορακιιι

Sent from my Micromax Q345 using Tapatalk

----------


## εφη_29

> Εγω νομιζω αρσενικο ειναι γιατι οι ριγες στο κεφαλι του ειναι σχετικα πισω αρα εχει περασει πρωτη πτερορροια οποτε ειναι πανω απο χρονο η εκει κοντα.Και αν ειναι ετσι ο χαλινος του ειναι μπλε αρα αγορακιιι
> 
> Sent from my Micromax Q345 using Tapatalk


ειναι μωβ δεν ειναι μπλε... λες να μην εχει αποφασισει ακομη τι θα γινει? χαχαχαχα

παιδιαααα.... SOS... μολις ειδα οτι εφυγε το μακρυ φτερο απο την ουρα του...  δεν μαδησε η ουρα του απλα ειναι πιο κοντη λιγο... ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο?????

----------


## Αριστειδης

Τωρα τι να πω λες να μην ξερει ακομα χαχαχα. Για την ουρα δες αν ακομπαει οταν καθετε στα κλαδια στα καγκελα.
Το κλουβι τι διαδτασεις εχει;

----------


## εφη_29

> Τωρα τι να πω λες να μην ξερει ακομα χαχαχα. Για την ουρα δες αν ακομπαει οταν καθετε στα κλαδια στα καγκελα.
> Το κλουβι τι διαδτασεις εχει;


οταν λες να δω αν ακουμπαει εννοεις αν δειχνει να μη κραταει καλη ισοροπια? αν λες αυτο οχι ειναι μια χαρα για να μη σου πω οτι ειναι πολυ πιο δραστηρο απο την ωρα που επεσε το φτερο, γιατι ενα φτερο επεσε αλλα μακρυ, δεν δειχνει να εχει καποιο προβλημα απο αυτο, μαλλον εγω τρομαξα περισσοτερο απο οτι θα επρεπε... οσο για της διαστασεις που με ρωτησες δεν ξερω να σου πα... αλλα μου ειπαν οτι ειναι μια χαρα για το παπαγαλακι. χαιρομαι που το βλεπω καθε μερα και καλυτερα.... και ειδηκα σημερα ειχαμε μεγαλη προοδο!!!

----------


## Esmi

Λοιπόν άκου, μην αγχώνεσαι με το παραμικρό!Το πουλάκι ακόμα δεν έχει ενηλικιωθεί γιαυτό είναι μωβ το χάλινο του, οπότε όπως σου είπα ο καιρός θα δείξει τι είναι τελικά, αν είναι αρσενικό ή θηλυκό!!!
Όσον αφορά το φτερο, τα πουλακια περνάνε πτερορροια μια φορά το χρόνο, οπότε είναι λογικό ότι μπορεί να του έφυγε το μεγάλο το φτερό... πολύ σύντομα θα βγει άλλο καινούριο  :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## ermis1

> καλησπερα, ηταν 5-6 στο ιδιο κλουβι. υπαρχει περιπτωση να μου πεθανει αν ειχε ταιρι στο κλουβι?
> 
> ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι ακομα, μια φιλη μου που εχει κι αυτη παπαγαλακια μου ειπε οτι πρεπει να του βαλω στην τροφη κατι σαν καρβουνο το οποιο κανει λεει καλο στο να μη κανει διαροιες και πεθανει, ξερετε κατι γιαυτο? συγνωμη που σας ζαλιζω συνεχεια απλα θελω να κανω το καλυτερο για το παπαγαλακι μου.... που προς στιγμην ειναι και ανωνυμο...χαχαχα


καλησπέρα έφη τον άνθρακα ειναι καλό να τον έχεις πάντα στο ντουλάπι για τις περιπτώσεις που το μπατζακι σου φάει κάτι επιβλαβές για την υγειά του, όπως π.χ κανένα πατατακι , γλυκό ,σκουρια κτλ. Προλαβαίνεις δηλαδή την δηλητηρίαση μέχρι να το δει γιατρός ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ. Τώρα για την ουρά του εάν δεν βρίσκει στα κάγκελα με αποτέλεσμα να σπάσει είναι ίσως απο περίοδο πτερορροιας. εγω οταν το πρωτοείδα είχα φρικάρει αλλα σε λιγο ξανα βγαίνουν.Αν βρίσκει κάπου η ουρά απλά μετακίνησε λίγο την πατήθρα.

----------


## εφη_29

> καλησπέρα έφη τον άνθρακα ειναι καλό να τον έχεις πάντα στο ντουλάπι για τις περιπτώσεις που το μπατζακι σου φάει κάτι επιβλαβές για την υγειά του, όπως π.χ κανένα πατατακι , γλυκό ,σκουρια κτλ. Προλαβαίνεις δηλαδή την δηλητηρίαση μέχρι να το δει γιατρός ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ. Τώρα για την ουρά του εάν δεν βρίσκει στα κάγκελα με αποτέλεσμα να σπάσει είναι ίσως απο περίοδο πτερορροιας. εγω οταν το πρωτοείδα είχα φρικάρει αλλα σε λιγο ξανα βγαίνουν.Αν βρίσκει κάπου η ουρά απλά μετακίνησε λίγο την πατήθρα.


καλησπερα, δεν βρησκει καπου η ουρα του, μαλλον ηταν να πεσει το φτερο κι αυτο εγινε, μπορω να πω οτι απο την ωρα που εγινε αυτο ειναι αρκετα πιο δραστιριο απο οτι ηταν! το ακουω πολυ συχνα, αλλα νομιζω δεν πινει νερο, απο χθες που του αλλαξα το νερο δεν εχει κατεβει καθολου... αρχισε τρωει λιγο πολυ λιγο ομος, εχθες του εβαλα λιγο μπροκολο αλλα ουτε καν το ακουμπησε. πριν λιγο που γυρισα στο σπιτι ειδα οτι το ραμφος του κατω στη μυτη εχει μια μαυρη κυλιδα.. απο τι μπορει να ειναι? φαινεται σαν ελια...

εβαλα το χερι μου στο κλουβι και το επιασα!!! δεν με δαγκωσε, ανοιξε λιγο το στομα του και το ειδα σαν να ειναι μαυρο μεσα, μπορει να ειναι φαγητο? το μαυρο που εγραψα πιο πανω εφυγε και τωρα κανει οτι μασαει... αρα μαλλον τροφη ειχε κρατημενη στο στομα του

----------


## Ariadni

Τι εννοεις το επιασες; Πως το επιασες; Ανεβηκε στο χερι σου;

----------


## Αριστειδης

Κακώς το έπιασες,θα έχει κακή εμπειρία τώρα με τα χέρια.Προσπάθησε να μην το πιάνεις γιατί ακόμα  δεν το έχεις εκπαίδευση.Θυμάσαι πως το έπιασε ο πετσοπας; Όχι σωματική επαφή

----------


## εφη_29

> Κακώς το έπιασες,θα έχει κακή εμπειρία τώρα με τα χέρια.Προσπάθησε να μην το πιάνεις γιατί ακόμα  δεν το έχεις εκπαίδευση.Θυμάσαι πως το έπιασε ο πετσοπας; Όχι σωματική επαφή


ααααααααα δεν ηξερα οτι δεν κανει.... αλλα δεν εδειξε να φοβαται... ευχαριστω που μου το ειπες δεν θα το ξανακανω... 
σημερα, μετα απο 5 μερες που το εχω στο σπιτι επιτελους εφαγε!!! ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη!!!

----------


## Ariadni

Ναι Εφη μην το ξαναπιασεις.. Θα περιμενεις σιγα σιγα να ανεβει απο μονο του στο χερι σου! Και γενικα θα κανεις κινησεις και θα προσπαθεις να διαβασεις τη γλωσσα του σωματος του και θα προχωρας οσο σου επιτρεπει.. Να θυμασαι οτι προκειται για αγρια ζωα που δεν ειναι στη φυση τους τα πιασιματα και τα χαδια οπως εμεις τα εννοουμε..

----------


## εφη_29

> Ναι Εφη μην το ξαναπιασεις.. Θα περιμενεις σιγα σιγα να ανεβει απο μονο του στο χερι σου! Και γενικα θα κανεις κινησεις και θα προσπαθεις να διαβασεις τη γλωσσα του σωματος του και θα προχωρας οσο σου επιτρεπει.. Να θυμασαι οτι προκειται για αγρια ζωα που δεν ειναι στη φυση τους τα πιασιματα και τα χαδια οπως εμεις τα εννοουμε..


εχεις δικιο.. δεν το ειχα σκεφτει ετσι... δεν ηθελα ουτε να το τρομαξω ουτε να το κανω να φοβηθει, ευτυχως δεν μου εδειξε κατι περιεργο στη συμπεριφορα του...

----------


## Ariadni

Ναι εννοειται οτι δεν ηθελες να το τρομαξεις! Μην ανησυχεις απλα διαβασε παλι τα αρθρα που σου εβαλε η Ερασμια τα πιο γενικα για τους παπαγαλους και την εξημερωση και θα τα πας μια χαρα! Θα σε βοηθησουν πολυ! Και τα υπολοιπα θα τα βρουμε μαζι!

----------


## εφη_29

> Ναι εννοειται οτι δεν ηθελες να το τρομαξεις! Μην ανησυχεις απλα διαβασε παλι τα αρθρα που σου εβαλε η Ερασμια τα πιο γενικα για τους παπαγαλους και την εξημερωση και θα τα πας μια χαρα! Θα σε βοηθησουν πολυ! Και τα υπολοιπα θα τα βρουμε μαζι!


ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!

----------


## εφη_29

δυστυχως δεν ξερω πως να σας δειξω βιντεο! κλεισαμε 1 εβδομαδα παρεα με το μικρο μου! εχει αρχισει και κελαηδαει! δεν φοβαται! νομιζω οτι εχει παχυνει καπως... εχει αρχισει να εξερευνει το κλουβι!!! κανει ακροβατικα ειναι καταπληκτικο!!!! οταν του μιλαω ερχετε κοντα και με κοιταει με προσοχη και κανει οτι τρωει.. εχει πολυ πλακα!!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Μπραβο συνεχισε ετσι οταν νιωθει ετοιμο προσπαθησε να το ταισεις εξω απο τα καγκελα

----------


## ermis1

> δυστυχως δεν ξερω πως να σας δειξω βιντεο! κλεισαμε 1 εβδομαδα παρεα με το μικρο μου! εχει αρχισει και κελαηδαει! δεν φοβαται! νομιζω οτι εχει παχυνει καπως... εχει αρχισει να εξερευνει το κλουβι!!! κανει ακροβατικα ειναι καταπληκτικο!!!! οταν του μιλαω ερχετε κοντα και με κοιταει με προσοχη και κανει οτι τρωει.. εχει πολυ πλακα!!


Μια χαρά τα πάτε Εφη. όπως σου ειπε και ο Αριστείδης ξεκινά να του δίνεις λιχουδιές έξω από το κλουβί και σιγά ,σιγά θα σου δείξει μόνος του οτι ειναι έτοιμος για το επόμενό βήμα.

----------


## Ariadni

Μπραβο Εφη! Πολυ ωραια! Εκει που ερχεται κοντα και σε κοιταει και του μιλας ακουμπα το χερι σου απαλα στο κλουβι κοντα του να δεις τι θα κανει.. Και κανε και αυτο που σου ειπε ο Αριστειδης!

----------


## εφη_29

> Μπραβο Εφη! Πολυ ωραια! Εκει που ερχεται κοντα και σε κοιταει και του μιλας ακουμπα το χερι σου απαλα στο κλουβι κοντα του να δεις τι θα κανει.. Και κανε και αυτο που σου ειπε ο Αριστειδης!


σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους σας που με βοηθατε, οταν ερχετε κοντα και με κοιταει προσπαθω να τον ακουμπισω και φευγει. ηθελα να παρω κεχρι που μου ειπατε αλλα εδω στη θασο δεν βρηκα, μπορω να παρω λετε απο το ιντερνετ? 
λυπαμε που δεν  μπορω να ανεβασω βιντεο, δεν ξερω πως, μονο μεσω facebook μπορω

----------


## Ariadni

Έχε απλά το χέρι σου ακουμπισμένο στο κλουβί χωρίς να προσπαθείς να το ακουμπήσεις για να το βλέπει και να συνηθίζει την ύπαρξή του!  ::  Και δοκίμασε κι αυτό που σου είπε ο Αριστείδης δίνοντας του κεχρί από τα κάγκελα! από το ιντερνετ λογικά ναι μπορείς να πάρεις!

----------


## εφη_29

καλημερα σε ολη την παρεα! το μικρο μου ακομη δεν εχει ονομα, μπορειτε να μου πειτε αν τωρα ξεχωριζει τι ειναι? σκεφτομαι να του παρω παρεουλα, εσεις τι λετε? θα ηταν καλο? δεν θελω να αισθανεται μονο του. πειτε μου την γνωμη σας.

----------


## Destat

Γειά σου Έφη, πολύ όμορφα χρώματα το μικρό σου! για αγοράκι μου φαίνεται, αλλά απορώ πώς και δεν έχει γίνει μπλε το χαλινό του αφού είναι ενήλικο....

ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω πού μένεις? (επειδή έχω κάποια παπαγαλάκια για χάρισμα, μη τρομάξεις  :Anim 59: )

----------


## εφη_29

> Γειά σου Έφη, πολύ όμορφα χρώματα το μικρό σου! για αγοράκι μου φαίνεται, αλλά απορώ πώς και δεν έχει γίνει μπλε το χαλινό του αφού είναι ενήλικο....
> 
> ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω πού μένεις? (επειδή έχω κάποια παπαγαλάκια για χάρισμα, μη τρομάξεις )


καλησπερα, απο που φαινεται οτι ειναι ενηλικο? στη θασο μενω...

----------


## beak

Πολύ ωραίο παπαγαλάκι.
Πρέπει να είναι γυρω στους 8-10 μήνες, τα πουπουλα στο μέτωπο έχουν αλλάξει άρα έχει περάσει 1η πτερορροια, κάτι που συμβαίνει γύρω στο 6 μηνο.
Τα ενήλικα (πάνω από χρόνο) έχουν 6 μαυρες τελείες στα πουπουλα του λαιμού, το δικό σου έχει 4.
Στα ενήλικα (πάνω από χρόνο) υπάρχει αλλαγή στα μάτια, η περιοχή γύρω από την ίριδα σταδιακά ανοίγει χρωματικά μεχρι που γίνεται ασπρη, στο δικό σου το μάτι είναι όλο μαυρο.

Από το χρώμα του χαλινού μάλλον είναι αρσενικό, αν και δεν έχει ξεκάθαρο μπλε.
Επίσης η συμπεριφορά τους πολλές φορές προδίδουν το φύλο,,, συνήθος τα αρσενικά "τραγουδούν" σχετικά χαμηλόφωνα και δεν φωνάζουν πολύ, ενώ τα θηλυκά κάνουν ακριβώς το αντίθετο.

----------


## εφη_29

> Πολύ ωραίο παπαγαλάκι.
> Πρέπει να είναι γυρω στους 8-10 μήνες, τα πουπουλα στο μέτωπο έχουν αλλάξει άρα έχει περάσει 1η πτερορροια, κάτι που συμβαίνει γύρω στο 6 μηνο.
> Τα ενήλικα (πάνω από χρόνο) έχουν 6 μαυρες τελείες στα πουπουλα του λαιμού, το δικό σου έχει 4.
> Στα ενήλικα (πάνω από χρόνο) υπάρχει αλλαγή στα μάτια, η περιοχή γύρω από την ίριδα σταδιακά ανοίγει χρωματικά μεχρι που γίνεται ασπρη, στο δικό σου το μάτι είναι όλο μαυρο.
> 
> Από το χρώμα του χαλινού μάλλον είναι αρσενικό, αν και δεν έχει ξεκάθαρο μπλε.
> Επίσης η συμπεριφορά τους πολλές φορές προδίδουν το φύλο,,, συνήθος τα αρσενικά "τραγουδούν" σχετικά χαμηλόφωνα και δεν φωνάζουν πολύ, ενώ τα θηλυκά κάνουν ακριβώς το αντίθετο.


καλημερα, δν μπορω να πω οτι τραγουδαει σιγα...χαχαχα τελος παντων... μαλλον θα περιμενει κι αλλο για να αποκτησει ονομα...χαχαχα  τωρα, πιστευεις θα ηταν καλυτερα γιαυτο αν το επερνα ενα ακομη για να εχει παρεα? 
και αν θα εχω ενα ζευγαρι ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα ζευγαρωσουν?

----------


## beak

Ναι θα μπορούσες να του βάλεις καποιο άλλο για παρέα.
Αλλά να ξέρεις,,, όσο είναι μόνο του η παρέα του είσαι εσύ, με την παρουσία άλλου πουλιού, θα τους είσαι μάλλον αδιάφορη.
Εαν πάρεις άλλο να κρατήσεις οποσδήποτε καραντίνα.

Το να έχεις ενα ζευγάρι δεν σημαίνει πως θα ζευγαρώσουν 100%.
Χρειάζονται χρόνο για να εξοικιωθούν και να δεθούν μεταξύ τους, αυτό συμβαίνει καλύτερα όταν είναι εκτός αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου.
Εννοείται βέβαια πως 1 - 1,5 μήνα πριν την αναπαραγωγική περίοδο ξεκινάμε διατροφική προετοιμασία.

Τα budgie αν και είναι οργανικά έτοιμα για αναπαραγωγή από τους 6 μήνες, ΠΟΤΕ μα ΠΟΤΕ μην τα βάλεις σε αυτή την διαδικασία πριν κλείσουν 1 - 1,5 χρόνο.
Ιδιαίτερα τα νεαρά θηλυκά αντιμετωπίζουν αυξημένους κινδύνους λόγο μικρής ηλικίας.

----------


## εφη_29

> Ναι θα μπορούσες να του βάλεις καποιο άλλο για παρέα.
> Αλλά να ξέρεις,,, όσο είναι μόνο του η παρέα του είσαι εσύ, με την παρουσία άλλου πουλιού, θα τους είσαι μάλλον αδιάφορη.
> Εαν πάρεις άλλο να κρατήσεις οποσδήποτε καραντίνα.
> 
> Το να έχεις ενα ζευγάρι δεν σημαίνει πως θα ζευγαρώσουν 100%.
> Χρειάζονται χρόνο για να εξοικιωθούν και να δεθούν μεταξύ τους, αυτό συμβαίνει καλύτερα όταν είναι εκτός αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου.
> Εννοείται βέβαια πως 1 - 1,5 μήνα πριν την αναπαραγωγική περίοδο ξεκινάμε διατροφική προετοιμασία.
> 
> Τα budgie αν και είναι οργανικά έτοιμα για αναπαραγωγή από τους 6 μήνες, ΠΟΤΕ μα ΠΟΤΕ μην τα βάλεις σε αυτή την διαδικασία πριν κλείσουν 1 - 1,5 χρόνο.
> Ιδιαίτερα τα νεαρά θηλυκά αντιμετωπίζουν αυξημένους κινδύνους λόγο μικρής ηλικίας.


καταλαβα!!! λεω να κρατησω το μικρο μου μονο για μενα... χαχαχα αφου δεν θα εχει προβλημα αυτο ειναι μονο στο κλουβι θα προτιμησω να ειναι μονο δικο μου...ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αν λείπεις πολλές ώρες και το μικρούλι μένει μόνο του, νομίζω πως καλό θα ήταν να έχει μία παρέα. Το βασικό είναι πρώτα να είναι εξημερωμένο και εξοικειωμένο μαζί σου τόσο το ήδη υπάρχον όσο και το άλλο που θα έπαιρνες. Εμένα τα κοκατίλ μου παρόλο που είναι δύο, αναζητούν τη συντροφιά μου κανονικά. Απλά τις ώρες που είναι μόνα τους χωρίς εμένα είναι λίγο πιο ανεξάρτητα!

----------


## εφη_29

ξερεις απο την μια θελω να εχει μια συντροφια απο την αλλη ομως θελω να μη με φοβαται να μπορω να το βγαζω απο το κλουβι, να το ταιζω  με το χερι... να ειμαστε καλα φιλαρακια.... καταλαβαινεις...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Απλά θα περιμένεις να το εξημερώσεις πρώτα για κάποιους μήνες και να γίνετε φίλοι! Μετά θα πάρεις το δεύτερο και θα εξημερώσεις και εκείνο και μετά θα τα βάλεις μαζί  :winky:

----------


## εφη_29

> Απλά θα περιμένεις να το εξημερώσεις πρώτα για κάποιους μήνες και να γίνετε φίλοι! Μετά θα πάρεις το δεύτερο και θα εξημερώσεις και εκείνο και μετά θα τα βάλεις μαζί


καταλαβα, ευχομαι να τα καταφερω!!!

----------


## Esmi

Τα μπατζάκια Έφη θεωρώ ότι δεν είναι δύσκολα πουλάκια ως προς την εξημέρωση, οπότε με λίγη υπομονή και πολύ κεχρί θα το καταφέρεις!

----------


## εφη_29

> Τα μπατζάκια Έφη θεωρώ ότι δεν είναι δύσκολα πουλάκια ως προς την εξημέρωση, οπότε με λίγη υπομονή και πολύ κεχρί θα το καταφέρεις!


καλημερα σε ολη την παρεα!!! μορις παρελαβα το κεχρι... βρε παιδια... νομιαζα οτι ειναι πιο κοντο.. αυτο ειναι τεραστιο..χαχαχαχαχα πειτε μου τι κανω τωρα? θα το βαλω μεσα στο κλουβι? θα το κοψω και θα το κραταω στο χερι μου? πειτε μου...

----------


## xrisam

Kαλό σας φάγωμα!!! Εχει να πέσει μάσα :Happy0159: 

Το κεχρί καλό είναι αρχικά να κρεμάσεις εξω απο το κλουβί για να συνηθήσει την εικόνα του το πουλάκι και αργότερα το έχεις μέσα στο κλουβί ή το χρησιμοποιείς για εκπαίδευση.

Στα δικά μου πουλάκια επειδή το τρώνε με λαιμαργία  και είναι ικανά να το φάνε όλο δεν το το βάζω ολοκληρό αλλα σε "μεριδούλες".

Βάλε τα τσαμπιά της ανοικτής συσκευασίας σε ένα μακρόστενο τάπερ αν θέλεις μπορείς να τα κόψεις με ένα καθαρό ψαλίδι σε μερίδες, δηλαδή σε 4-5 κομμάτια το κάθε τσαμπι (ίσως και παραπάνω αν είναι τεράστιο).

----------


## Αριστειδης

Αφησε και κανενα μεγαλο για την αρχη γιατι θα φοβαται σε τοσο μικρη αποσταση απο το χερι σου

Sent from my Micromax Q345 using Tapatalk

----------


## εφη_29

> Αφησε και κανενα μεγαλο για την αρχη γιατι θα φοβαται σε τοσο μικρη αποσταση απο το χερι σου
> 
> Sent from my Micromax Q345 using Tapatalk


καλησπερα σε ολους, δν το εχει πλισιασει καθολου απο το πρωι.... πριν απο λιγο αρχισε να κινηται μεσα στο κλουβι, λες και φοβαται απο την ωρα που το εβαλα... επειδη γενικα ειναι πολυ πειναλας... γιατι νομιζω οτι ειναι αγορακι τελικα, πιστευω οτι θα παει κοντα του... απλα το αφηνω να παρει τον χρονο του...

----------


## beak

Ναι, μπορεί να τον τρομάζει, αλλά μην ανησυχεις, όταν δοκιμάσει θα αφήσει μονο το κλοναρι.
Και τα δικά μου έτσι έκαναν στην αρχή.
Αν το εχεις βάλει σε κάθετη θέση και δεις οτι εξακολουθεί να μην δοκιμάζει, δοκίμασε να το βάλεις σε οριζόντια θέση.

----------


## εφη_29

> Ναι, μπορεί να τον τρομάζει, αλλά μην ανησυχεις, όταν δοκιμάσει θα αφήσει μονο το κλοναρι.
> Και τα δικά μου έτσι έκαναν στην αρχή.
> Αν το εχεις βάλει σε κάθετη θέση και δεις οτι εξακολουθεί να μην δοκιμάζει, δοκίμασε να το βάλεις σε οριζόντια θέση.


καλησπερα, αλλαξα θεση στο καχρι, το εβαλα οριζοντια στιριγμενο στις πατηθρες! κατευθειαν το πλησιασε!!!! μακαρι να αρχισει να το τρωει!!!  Υ.Γ ξερω οτι ειναι μικρο το κλουβι, εχω παραγγειλει ενα πολυ μεγαλυτερο περιμενω να ερθει!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Νομίζω ότι έχεις βάλει πολλές πατηθρες

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## εφη_29

> Νομίζω ότι έχεις βάλει πολλές πατηθρες
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


3 ειναι... ακομη δεν εχει φαει... μονο το κουναει και το κοιταει... τι λετε? εχουμε ελπιδες η μπααα?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τελικά το έφαγε το κεχρί; Αν όχι, δοκίμασε να βάλεις πιο μικρό κομμάτι ή να το κάνεις κομματάκια μέσα στην τροφή του!

----------


## εφη_29

καλημερα!!! ναι εφαγε το κεχρι, ηρθε και το καινουριο μας κλουβι!!!! ειναι πολυ χαρουμενο τωρα! και πολλες φορες την μερα κανει ενα διαφορετικο κελαηδημα σαν να ακους καναρινι χαμηλοφωνα,,,χαχαχαχα το θεμα ειναι οτι με φοβαται, ενω αν στεκοκαι διπλα στο κλουβι και του μιλαω ειναι οκ μολις δει οτι κουναω το χερι μου ακομη και πολυ σιγα φοβαται.... λεω να του παρω παρεα... αλλα ακομη δεν ξερω τι εινα;ι, εγω νομιζω αγορακι, εσεις τι λετε?

----------


## beak

Είδες? Ηταν θέμα χρόνου να φάει από το τσαμπί.  :Happy: 

Για το φύλο τώρα,,, ο χαλινός έχει απόχρωση που ταιριάζει σε αρσενικό αλλά είναι μικρό για να μιλήσουμε με βεβαιότητα.
Όταν κελαιδάει ,αυτό που λες χαμηλόφωνα σαν καναρίνι, έχεις παρατηρίσει αν κάνει ταυτόχρονα έντονες κινήσεις με το κεφάλι ή σαν να χορευει?
Αν κάνει κάτι τέτοιο ενισχύονται πολύ οι πιθανότητες να είναι αρσενικό.

----------


## εφη_29

> Είδες? Ηταν θέμα χρόνου να φάει από το τσαμπί. 
> 
> Για το φύλο τώρα,,, ο χαλινός έχει απόχρωση που ταιριάζει σε αρσενικό αλλά είναι μικρό για να μιλήσουμε με βεβαιότητα.
> Όταν κελαιδάει ,αυτό που λες χαμηλόφωνα σαν καναρίνι, έχεις παρατηρίσει αν κάνει ταυτόχρονα έντονες κινήσεις με το κεφάλι ή σαν να χορευει?
> Αν κάνει κάτι τέτοιο ενισχύονται πολύ οι πιθανότητες να είναι αρσενικό.


οταν κελαηδαει οπως ειπα απλα με κοιταει αλλα θα το προσεξω περισσοτερο... τωρα με το θεμα του φοβου του, τι κανω?

----------


## beak

Το τσαμπί είναι ένας καλός τρόπος να το μάθεις να φοβάται όλο και πιο λίγο την παρουσία του χεριού σου.
Ξεκίνα να του δίνεις κεχρί από τσαμπί το οποίο θα κρατάς με το χέρι έξω από το κλουβί.
Στην αρχή μην έχεις το χέρι σου πολύ κοντά στο κλουβί. Το πόσο κοντα θα είναι το χέρι σου θα στο δείξει το ίδιο το παπαγαλάκι.
Αν δεις πως δεν έρχεται προς το τσαμπί, μην επιμένεις για πολύ ώρα.
Όταν αρχίσει να συνηθίζει, θα μικραίνεις την απόσταση του χεριού χρησιμοποιώντας μικρότερα τσαμπιά, μέχρι να φτάσεις στο σημείο να έρχεται πλεον χωρίς φόβο.

Θέλει αρκετη υπομονή και επιμονή μέχρι να αρχίσει να σου έχει εμπιστοσύνη, και δεν είναι κάτι που γίνεται σε 1-2 μερες. Σε αυτό βέβαια έχει να κάνει και ο χαρακτήρας του πουλιού.

----------


## εφη_29

> Το τσαμπί είναι ένας καλός τρόπος να το μάθεις να φοβάται όλο και πιο λίγο την παρουσία του χεριού σου.
> Ξεκίνα να του δίνεις κεχρί από τσαμπί το οποίο θα κρατάς με το χέρι έξω από το κλουβί.
> Στην αρχή μην έχεις το χέρι σου πολύ κοντά στο κλουβί. Το πόσο κοντα θα είναι το χέρι σου θα στο δείξει το ίδιο το παπαγαλάκι.
> Αν δεις πως δεν έρχεται προς το τσαμπί, μην επιμένεις για πολύ ώρα.
> Όταν αρχίσει να συνηθίζει, θα μικραίνεις την απόσταση του χεριού χρησιμοποιώντας μικρότερα τσαμπιά, μέχρι να φτάσεις στο σημείο να έρχεται πλεον χωρίς φόβο.
> 
> Θέλει αρκετη υπομονή και επιμονή μέχρι να αρχίσει να σου έχει εμπιστοσύνη, και δεν είναι κάτι που γίνεται σε 1-2 μερες. Σε αυτό βέβαια έχει να κάνει και ο χαρακτήρας του πουλιού.


καταλαβα, ευχαριστω πολυ, αν και μου φαινεται οτι δεν θα τα καταφερω, σιγουρα ομως θα προσπαθησω..

----------


## ermis1

μην απογοητευεσε μια χαρά τα πάτε θέλει υπομονή και χρόνο αλλά δεν είναι ακατόρθωτο .ρίξε και εδώ μια ματιά
http://m.wikihow.com/Tame-Your-Budgies
Θα ήταν καλό να του πάρεις παρέα αλλα καλύτερα αφού πρώτα ημερεψει γιατι αν είναι δυο θα είναι ποιο δυσκολα

----------


## εφη_29

καλησπερα σε ολους! ζηταω για αλλη μια φορα τα φωτα σας... μπορειτε να μου πειτε τι ειναι τα παπαγαλακια μου? ειχα το πρασινο και μου εφεραν δωρο σημερα το γαλαζιο...

----------


## xrisam

Έφη έπρεπε να κρατήσεις το νέο πουλάκι σε καραντίνα...προφανώς δεν διάβασες τα σχετικά άρθρα που σου παρέθεσε η Ερασμία #4

----------


## εφη_29

θα το βγαλω αν δεν κανει να ειναι μαζι. το θεμα ειναι τωρα ειναι ζευγαρι? μποειτε να καταλαβαιτε?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το μπλε παπαγαλάκι είναι ακόμα μικρό σε ηλικία επομένως το φύλο του δεν μπορεί να διαπιστωθεί σίγουρα! 

Εσύ που μπορείς να διακρίνεις καλύτερα το ακριβές χρώμα του χαλινού, σύγκρινέ το με τις φωτογραφίες αυτού του άρθρου!  :Happy:  

*Διαχωρισμός φύλου στα παπαγαλάκια budgie*

----------


## εφη_29

ειναι κατι ενδιαμεσο με την δευτερη και τριτη φωτο,  πολυ νεαρο θηλυκο!!!  αν κρινω και απο την συμπεριφορα τους νομιζω οτι ειναι σιγουρα κοριτσακι.... αν ηταν αρσενικο δεν νομιζω οτι ωθα επαιζαν ετσι με το ραμφος τους ουτε οτι θα ταιζε το ενα το αλλο!!!!! χαχαχααχα

----------

